# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  Halichoeres chrysus

## Julio Macieira

Halichoeres chrysus (jovem)



Halichoeres chrysus (adulto)



_Halichoeres chrysus_

Família: Labridae
Alimentação: omnivoro
Tamanho máximo em adulto: 10 cm
Aquário recomendado (mínimo): 100 litros
Dificuldade de manutenção: (1 fácil a 5 muito difícil): 1
Reef-safe: (1-sim / 2-não / 3-com cuidado;depende muito do indivíduo):1
Agressividade intra-família: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo / 4-com cuidado): 3
Agressividade intra-espécie: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo) :1

----------


## Rui Bessa

Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

Família: Labridae
Alimentação: omnivoro
Tamanho máximo em adulto: 10 cm
Aquário recomendado (mínimo): 100 litros
Dificuldade de manutenção: (1 fácil a 5 muito difícil): 1
Reef-safe: (1-sim / 2-não / 3-com cuidado;depende muito do indivíduo):1 
Agressividade intra-família: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo / 4-com cuidado): 3
Agressividade intra-espécie: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo) :1 

__________________

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Belo peixe e ainda mais que gosta de degustar planárias!

----------


## Carlos Gião

Viva
 Tenho um casal há 6anos,sempre pensando serem H. chrysus,mas não...são "primos" o H. Leucoxanthus. A parte inferior do corpo é branca... :SbSourire2:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

em algumas fotos de facto parece ser um leucoxanthus, que tem 4 pintas pretas. segundo pesquisa, parece-me que o chrysus tem apenas uma pinta preta. será que em termos de utilidade, nomeadamente limpeza do areão e predação de planárias são ambos adequados ou haverá vantagens e desvantagens entre as duas espécies, aparentemente iguais mas com a tal pequena diferença?

----------

